# SCAPE November Meeting Discussion



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone have any future dates for a SCAPE meet? The weekend of November 11th could possibly work for Mike and I.

Anyone else?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Thats the same weekend as the AGA convention in San Francisco...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If all goes well, I'll be at AGA


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

OKOK, nevermind. =/


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

don't give up so easily! Pick another date and try that!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Meeting Location + Date Questions*

First, anyone have any ideas for a meeting place or even better willing to host a meet/plant swap?

Second, what dates are people available?

-John N.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Last week or two of November are midterm times for me


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

From another thread, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...shrimp-2.html?highlight=restaurant#post241035

Hopefully Kirt is still OK with us getting together to have a meet at ALl About Fish. Please chime in whether you're still OK with this, Kirt!

Maybe we could have a group meet there and have a small plant swap or something like it. Afterwards, we could discuss future SCAPE plans.

Every weekend would be good for me except Thanksgiving weekend, and anything after December 6th. After that, I'm home to Northern California for break.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

For our past meetings we've tried to plan things a month or more in advance. It's difficult with this group to do things on short notice.

As we have the holidays approaching many of us are quite busy as well. In my case I have lots of extra time off, but as my work quota remains the same I've got to bust some butt in the weeks at the beginning of Nov and Dec. In addition there are a lot of people who will be out of town or on break from school.

At this point I would suggest that we discuss plans for a January meet, and possibly smaller local plant swaps in the meantime.

Btw, we really should have this conversation over on the SCAPE board - that's what it's there for. SCAPE :: Index for those who aren't yet familiar.


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Please hold it soon. My tank is overgrown and I need to trim!!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

shrimpy1 said:


> Please hold it soon. My tank is overgrown and I need to trim!!!


Thoss those trimmings my way.


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

epicfish and others,

I have wisteria, tons of various vals (3 kinds including contortionist- I think) and red ludgwidia., plus all the duckweed you can carry.

If you want any of these for free or trade to pick up, PM me.

-S


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I am ok with a meeting as long as I have at least a weeks notice.

Also, I had a large order of plants arrive today.

Hope everyone is well,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll see ya on Sunday Kirk! =p


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone up for a mini-meet at maybe All About Fish or somewhere sometime before the year ends? Just as Kirt requested, we'd need to give him a week's notice. =)

And speaking of which, what would be a good weekend in January for SCAPE meet with everyone? And where would we want to hold it? Just trying to get the ball rolling and maybe establish a consistent meeting schedule.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I was planning to host one in January but it's up in the air right now. But a mini meet before the year ends sounds good, I'm in.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

January is generally slow for me, so any weekend in January is fine. I'd be interested in a plant swap, but mostly for purchasing. =D All about fish sounds good. It's a nice store, but i think it may be a bit far for the san diego guys.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

If Jexster (Jeff) will come, i will be there too, maybe i can carpool with him


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Mini meet at All about fish is great for me. I am probably the closest to them besides 247plants. I will have some plants to get rid of soon as long as I can keep the brown algae at bay.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

anyone up for this mini meet(doesn't seem so mini anymore) in the beginning of December? After thanksgiving and before xmas?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Don't worry about the San Diego group. We can have our own if we don't want to drive


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

The week after thanksgiving sounds best december 2nd or 3rd


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Enjoy! I'll be thinking of you all


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

If only you could make it Mike. So who's spearheading this mini meet? Whos calling or contacting Kirt about this? If we really want this to happen some one has to take the leading role, I would love to but I am in midterm week....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If it's the weekend of the 2nd, I'll be underway on an aircraft carrier. I'd definitely rather be at the meeting!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> If it's the weekend of the 2nd, I'll be underway on an aircraft carrier. I'd definitely rather be at the meeting!


Another trip? =)

BTW, I think I've found a tank in SD.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

This is an odd trip...I leave San Diego and come back a week later. No land in between


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> If only you could make it Mike. So who's spearheading this mini meet? Whos calling or contacting Kirt about this? If we really want this to happen some one has to take the leading role, I would love to but I am in midterm week....


I'll probably be able to make it, but I'm too busy with work and holidays to plan it out.

Nick... you started this - it's your baby now!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's what I think we should do:

1. Set time and date
2. Get an estimated amount of people who want to go
3. Tell Kirt about the load of people his store might have to deal with
4. Plan what we are going to do there (trade? scape a tank? etc...)

optional
5. Ask if Kirt will allow us to help him scape a tank maybe?
6. Keep contact with Kirt about what materials to get for scaping a tank.

I really want to help scape a tank, if that doesn't work out a trade would still be good thanks to Kirt.

Feel free to chime in members of SCAPE.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

7. find out what fish people are interested in buying so that kirk can try and get them.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Something that may be a way to go with a scape...is what I want to do at my house. I've got a spare 10g with substrate (SS red) and a light (my DIY 2x13W AHSupply hood). My plan is to have it aquascaped, and all interested parties will put in $$ equal to their share of the total cost. Then there would be a drawing to determine who gets to keep the tank!

OTOH, Kirt may have a tank he's willing to get scaped. As an ADA guy, he can use it as a showcase the way Ocean Blue was going to try to do.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> Here's what I think we should do:
> 
> 1. Set time and date
> 2. Get an estimated amount of people who want to go
> ...


I'll contact Kirt right now and see which weekends would be best for him. After that, I'll post maybe two or three weekends and we can vote on those and I'll let him know.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, well, Kirt got back to me.

He says any weekend after Thanksgiving and before mid-December is fine. He says that he's open to us having a plant trade there, and I think it'd be nice if we could donate him a generous portion of plants either for his store or for his home tank. I'll ask him what plants are on his "wanted" list. =)

He's already planing on setting up an ADA tank at his store, so I don't know if we'll be able to do the scaping idea.

Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Great idea to donate plants, but people will probably want to buy/trade plants as well. If enough people want to do that, try starting a separate "Plant swap" thread where people can post what they're looking for and what they have to offer

Also, it might be a good idea to start a separate thread for getting the day and time down. Let people post what times are good for them, and from there you can set an "official" time. Just a lot more organized that way

If the meet takes more than two hours, another idea is to have refreshments ready at the LFS, like drinks or snacks. Try to have someone responsible for getting this ready. You can set up something like $5 (through paypal?) gets you some munchies and a drink, or maybe two slices of a large pizza and a drink if that's more appealing.

Lastly, as mentioned above, it's a good idea to start another thread so people can post whether they will be going or not. That's for the sole purpose of getting an estimate of how many people are going to be there. Almost seems unnecessary, but it'll be really easy to keep track of who's coming this way

Yeah, it might seem like a lot of threads and might sound cluttery, but having everything in its own separate thread helps a lot, especially for the ones spearheading the meet.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I agree with James on starting threads, just like last time.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> I agree with James on starting threads, just like last time.


so why don't you just start them? I thought men were the one's all about little talk, lots of action!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm all about little talk, lots of MIDTERMS


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey I'm aquaphish and have been lurking in this SCAPE for several months and would really like to join into a local planted tank group. 

Maybe I have met a person or two in San Fransisco this past weekend at the AGA Convention but really don't know. BTW it was pretty good for the first time attending one of the AGA Conventions. Many thanks to all that make such a large and well done convention happen. Lots of work and dedication!!!

But back to the local scene. It seems that you are trying to make a date that everyone can attend. That is all but impossible. Even though I have not yet signed up for membership, something I would like to do, I would like to give a little imput about meetings.

First of all you will have more success if you make a "monthly meeting date" and not try to find a date that the most can attend. Make it something like the first second or even the last Saturday, Sunday or which ever day is agreed upon. Make it permenent and not just when people find convient for who ever. This will give all time to plan and schedule around the day decided upon.

This appointed day will also give the newbies like me and future ones to know when the group will be meeting. As well as the older members. 

If the meeting only gets 2 or 3 members together well the meeting was a sucsess. The meeting was 2 or 3 members. And hopefully the next month meeting will bring about more members. There was a speaker at the AGA Convention that mentioned that when they started out their club, and I believe it was a member of the SFBAAPS. The first meeting was with only 2 or 3 but the club still kept meeting on the designated day. Now look at what has developed.

When ever the next meeting is I would like to meet others in the area. I have some things I will take for a cheap sale/trade. Not plants this time I am just restarting my 40 gal and am in need of a few more plants. But I do have a few pieces of driftwood and a bag of Flourite as well as a Dwarf Puffer in need of a tank with lots of snails. Will give the Puffer to someone that will do the same once the cute little fish cleans up their tank. It was given to me from someone in Irvine. And will do the same as long as it is given to someone else and not sold. Maybe keep it for a Club snail infestation cleaner. It does not nip fins as long it has snails to eat. 

PM me if someone is in need of it this weekend. And point me to where I can join SCAPE.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

This is the official and private SCAPE site and forums: Southern California Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts

SCAPE is just in it's early stages and not everyone has met each other, we're trying to organize "regional" SCAPE meetings to have maximal attendance.

Also, right now, SCAPE members who are in college are starting/will start midterms, and other people are quite busy. We haven't gotten together yet to decide on a set date for future meetings, but we'll do that once the club becomes a little more established.

How big are the pieces of driftwood that you have? I'd be interested if they're small enough for a 10 gallon as well as some Flourite. I have a ton of snails and could use a dwarf puffer, but I'm cutting back on feeding, so we'll see how that goes before I introduce a new fish and risk stressing it out. =)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions, aquaphish. All input and help are appreciated!


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

epicfish said:


> This is the official and private SCAPE site and forums: Southern California Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts
> 
> SCAPE is just in it's early stages and not everyone has met each other, we're trying to organize "regional" SCAPE meetings to have maximal attendance.
> 
> ...


The driftwood is pretty large but some might be small enough for a 10 gal.

I have a 5 gal bucket of 50% Flourite and gravel. I had this in my 40 gal and it is still good. I just decided to change everything when I needed to take down the aquarium. The 5 gal bucket you can have for just a few stems. But I also have a Full New bag of Flourite also. I really have no use for it right now and will let go for $15.00 and some plant stems. That is a real deal since it cost 24 bucks at Strictly Fish. The price sticker is still on the bag.

The Puffer is up for who ever wants it. I don't have anymore snails in my 8 gal or 40 gal.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

aquapish: Planning to come to the Dec 2 meeting? Sign-up here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ape-meeting-december-2-who-is.html#post248598


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

if no one wants your puffer, I can bring you snails for it!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If you're sure it won't nip fins, I have an excess of pond snails in my 10 gallon "community" tank that could use some cleaning up. Just don't want anything to happen to my fish in there right now.

I just got some GDA/GSA these past two days. Now I have an explosion of snails. Grr.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

From what I've heard, it's a hit and miss with dwarf puffers on nipping...so if this one has been shown to not be a nipper, it's likely a "safe" one, but there's always the chance...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

aquaphish how big is your drifwodd> and is it the branchy type if so how much you would sell it?


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

As for the Dwarf Puffer I have not seen it nip at the free swimming fish. I have Cardinals and Rasboras and it leaves them alone. But have seen it nip the bottom dwellers like coryies and probably other bottom dwellers but mostly when it does not have snails to eat, like right now. Who ever wants to use it for a week or so for snail control we can make arraingments to have it picked up. Then if you want to return it at the next SCAPE meeting that will work out just fine.

The driftwook is not branchy but I will take it to the next meeting for who ever wants to look at.


----------

